# Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?



## Dre (27. Mai 2014)

*Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Hallo Leute.

Bin Kunde der Telekom. Habe hier einen Festnetzanschluß mit DSL 16k. Glaube sowas wie Call & Surf Basic. Kostete immer irgendwas zwischen 35,- und 40,- Euro im Monat.
Jetzt komm ich gerade aus einem 3-Tägigen Urlaub aus Prag zurück, bin nach 6 Stunden Bus- und Autofahrt einigermaßen gerädert und habe gerade einen Anruf der Telekom erhalten.

Der gute Mann am anderen Ende der Leitung hat mir erzählt, mein Tarif würde jetzt in Zukunft nur mehr 29,95 kosten, ich könnte zusätzlich ab sofort ins Festnetz und in ALLE deutschen Handynetze umsonst telefonieren und würde außerdem noch eine SIM-Karte mit einer D1 Nummer erhalten, mit der ich auch ins Festnetz und ALLE deutschen Handynetze umsonst telefonieren könnte. Außerdem noch 200 mb internetvolumen.

Alles was ich dafür tun müsste, sei mich wiederum 2 Jahre vertraglich zu binden, was mir eigentlich wurscht ist, da ich das sowieso bereits vergangenes Monat wegen Umzug tun musste. Auf meine Frage "wie komm ich denn dazu?" meinte er, ich sei schon so lange Bestandskunde und man wolle sich dafür bei mir bedanken, weil ja sonst eh immer nur die Neukunden irgendwelche tollen goodies erhalten. hm.

Ist dieses Angebot zu schön um wahr zu sein? Gibts da irgendwelche Hintertürchen, die ich nicht sehe? Bin wie gesagt momentan mental nur begrenzt aufnahmefähig und möchte nicht auf irgendeinen Bauernfang reinfallen.

Grüße
dre


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Es ist doch möglich dass er dir einen nicht normalen Preis anbietet. Frage am besten nach ob der Preis die vollen 24 Monaten gilt.


----------



## keinnick (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Falls Du einen analogen Anschluss hast, werden sie Dich dabei evtl. gleich auf einen IP-Anschluss umstellen. Ansonsten sollte es da keine Haken geben, außer, dass Du Dich für weitere 2 Jahre bindest. Das kann Dir in dem Fall aber fast egal sein.


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Call & Surf Basic mit 16 Mbit/s ist immer IP.


----------



## joel3214 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Call & Surf Basic mit 16 Mbit/s ist immer IP.


 Nein ist es nicht hatten meine Eltern noch vor Kurzem Analog.


----------



## Dre (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Umstellung auf den digitalen Anschluss erfolgte bereits beim Umzug Anfang April. Mir kommen nur zwei Dinge spanisch vor:

1.) Dass ich in ALLE Handynetze plötzlich gratis telefonieren können soll.
und
2.) Dass ich noch ne Handy Sim mit den selben Tarifen wie das Festnetz bekomme - ohne Aufpreis (Diesbezüglich habe ich explizit nochmal nachgefragt und eben das wiederholt bekommen)? Handyverträge sind hierzulande ja wesentlich teurer als im guten alten Österreich wo ich herkomme. Deswegen bin ich schon einigermaßen verblüfft dass ich das mal eben als Dreingabe erhalte

Das alles und dann noch für weniger Geld. Weird. 

Erfragt hat er abseits davon dann noch meine IBAN Nummer, sich den Wohnsitz nochmal bestätigen lassen und mich um meine Erlaubnis gebeten, bei der Schufa eine Bonitätsprüfung vornehmen zu lassen. Dies alles musste ich dann nochmal bei ner Bandaufnahme bejahen


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Mir wollten sie mal so ein Entertain-Mist aufschwatzen. Da war auch nur der 1. - 3. Monat günstiger.

Ich schätze das ist dann auch dabei. Lass dir dochn Prospekt schicken und der Support soll dir genau sagen, um welchen Tarif es gehen soll.

Dann musste halt jede Menge Kleingedrucktes lesen...


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*



> Nein ist es nicht hatten meine Eltern noch vor Kurzem Analog.


Nein, dann hatten sie entweder Call & Surf Basic Analog mit 2 Mbit/s oder Call & Surf Comfort Analog mit 16 Mbit/s.


----------



## Netboy (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Gelöscht


----------



## FTTH (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Dafür müsste er aber zwei Leitungen bis zum Kabelverzweiger haben und die hat nicht jeder.


----------



## mattinator (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*



Dre schrieb:


> Erfragt hat er abseits davon dann noch meine IBAN Nummer, sich den Wohnsitz nochmal bestätigen lassen und mich um meine Erlaubnis gebeten, bei der Schufa eine Bonitätsprüfung vornehmen zu lassen. Dies alles musste ich dann nochmal bei ner Bandaufnahme bejahen


 
Bist Du sicher, dass der Anruf von der Telekom kam ? Woran hast Du das gesehen, angezeigte Rufnummer ?


----------



## TempestX1 (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*



FTTH schrieb:


> Dafür müsste er aber zwei Leitungen bis zum Kabelverzweiger haben und die hat nicht jeder.


 Er bekommt einen (zusätzlichen) Handyvertrag. Siehe :


Dre schrieb:


> Der gute Mann am anderen Ende der Leitung hat mir  erzählt, mein Tarif würde jetzt in Zukunft nur mehr 29,95 kosten, ich  könnte zusätzlich ab sofort ins Festnetz und in ALLE deutschen  Handynetze umsonst telefonieren und würde außerdem noch eine SIM-Karte  mit einer D1 Nummer erhalten, mit der ich auch ins Festnetz und ALLE  deutschen Handynetze umsonst telefonieren könnte. Außerdem noch 200 mb  internetvolumen.


Wie hoch sind die Preise für den Handy Tarif, da sich die 29,95 Euro sicherlich auf den DSL beziehen werden?


----------



## Dre (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Er bekommt einen (zusätzlichen) Handyvertrag. Siehe :
> 
> Wie hoch sind die Preise für den Handy Tarif, da sich die 29,95 Euro sicherlich auf den DSL beziehen werden?


 
Das ist es ja. Soll alles inclusive sein: Festnetz, Handy, Internet.

Telekom deswegen weil er mich von 0800 3008012 angerufen hat, das dürfte ne Telekom Hotline sein. Außerdem hat er mir telefonisch meine Kundennummer durchgegeben. Aktiv wird das Paket erst, wenn ich auf die Sachen hin, die mir die die kommenden Tage zuschicken werden, zurückrufe


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Andere Frage, wie sieht es mit der DSL Flat aus, hast du schon die Begrenzung? wenn nein dann könnte es die enthalten sein, ich würde mich auch da mal genauer erkundigen, denn das Ding hat einen Haken , und wow 40 Euro, das ist echt viel zahle schon seit 7 Jahren bei meinen Anbieter 30 Euro, und da ist alles Flat


----------



## Decrypter (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Das war ganz sicher NICHT die Telekom. Denn



> Telekom deswegen weil er mich von 0800 3008012



Die Telekom Service Nummern sind 0800 330xxxx

Hoffentlich hast du dir da nicht was aufschwatzen lassen. Das wird ganz sicher irgendein Call Center gewesen sein, die Verträge unter die Leute bringen wollen. Ich halte es auch für grob fahrlässig, am Telefon deine Bankverbindung preiszugeben !


----------



## Elvis_Cooper (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

ich finde es merkwürdig dass bei Bestandskunden eine Bonitätsprüfung verlangt wird, vor allem bei langjährigen. Normalerweise macht man dies doch bei Neukunden


----------



## D00msday (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

Das ist ein Callcenter. Du hast dir einen Vertrag aufschwatzen lassen! An deiner Stelle würde ich das alles sofort widerrufen, sobald die Dinge bei dir ankommen. Die Callcenter Leute kaufen deine Daten von überall aus dem Internet - Datencrawler. Dadurch kennen sie deine Kundendaten etc. Das sind reine Abzocker. Die benutzen zudem oft Techniken, um ihre Telefonnummer zu verschleiern und als andere Nummern auszugeben. Außerdem nutzen sie die Gutgläubigkeit und Gutmütigkeit der Menschen auf ihre Kosten aus. Dass dagegen noch kein Gesetz entworfen wurde... Mach dich schon mal auf Stress gefasst. Du wirst außerdem in den nächsten Monaten immer schön von denen angerufen werden. Da hilft nur Nummernblockierung (entweder im Router oder bei der *echten *Telekom anrufen). 

Es reicht schon, wenn man irgendwo im Fernsehen bei einem Gewinnspiel oder DSDS-Anruf und dergleichen anruft und schon ist die Nummer im Verteiler. Dann werden Datenpakete gekauft und diese zusammengeführt und schwupps - haben sie alle deine Daten. Was meinst du warum die dich extra noch mehr nach sinnlosen Daten wie IBAN und Co. gefragt haben? Das hätte dir da schon komisch vorkommen müssen. 

Leute lasst euch niemals am Telefon irgendwas aufschwatzen! Immer direkt freundlich, aber bestimmt sagen, "Ich möchte nicht noch einmal von ihrem Unternehmen angerufen werden und außerdem möchte ich umgehend aus ihrem System ausgetragen werden!" Niemals Daten weiter geben am Telefon. 

Kein seriöses Unternehmen der Welt würde seine Kunden anrufen, um ihnen irgendetwas aufzuschwatzen. Geschweige denn irgendwelche Daten am Telefon haben wollen. Die würden sich per Post melden - allein aus einem rechtlichen Standpunkt.

Ich hab gerade mal ein paar Sekunden bei Google geschaut und schau mal wie sehr sich andere über dieses Callcenter freuen:
08003008012 bei tellows | 7 Kommentare (6 negativ) für telekom Telefonnummer - Anruf mit 00498003008012

Viel Glück!


----------



## Dre (28. Mai 2014)

*AW: Tarifumstellung der Telekom - zu schön um wahr zu sein?*

So, gibt Neuigkeiten:

Hab jetzt bei 0800 330 1000 angerufen. Das ist ja die Standard Hotline der Deutschen Telekom. Die 0800 300 8012 ist nachweislich von denen, zwar nicht von der Festnetzsparte, sondern von der Handysparte, gehört aber zur Telekom. Das hat die nette Dame, mit der ich gerade telefonierte, geprüft. 

Habe ihr dann das Angebot geschildert, so wie mir das vorgetragen wurde (29,95 Internet, Festnetz, Handy). Dazu meinte sie, das könne gar nicht sein, ein Handyvertrag wo man in alle Netze gratis telefoniert kostet für sich schon 39,95. Sie hat dann im System nachgeschaut, ob da schon ein Auftrag hinterlegt ist, ist aber noch nicht der Fall. Auf Nachfrage bei ihrem Vorgesetzten ist das aber nicht ungewöhnlich, wenn der das gestern erst eingegeben hat, könnte es sein, dass es einfach -noch- nicht aufscheint. Sie mutmaßt, der Herr von gestern wollte mir einfach einen zusätzlichen Handyvertrag aufs Auge drücken.

Als ich ihr dann mitteilte, dass der werte Herr mir meine Kundennummer vorlas (die habe ich auf seine Ansage hin auf einem Zettel notiert), sagte sie, das sei unglaublich, denn das dürften Telekom-Mitarbeiter keinesfalls tun.
Quintessenz, der Typ gehört schon zum Telekomverein, aber, Zitat: "Der hat sie einfach hart belogen". 

Dass ich ein Produkt erst auf ein Schreiben hin telefonisch aktivieren müsste (das hat mir der Typ erzählt) ist grundsätzlich richtig, also ich bräuchte keine Angst haben, da jetzt schon fix irgendwo gebunden zu sein. Wenn der Schriebs dann auf dem Postweg kommt, soll ich einfach an kundenservice.mobilfunk@telekom.de ein Storno mit einer saftigen Beschwerde schreiben, dann ginge es dem Kollegen an den Kragen.


----------

